# Who hates Banksy?



## Dr Dolittle (Nov 16, 2010)

Now that Banksy has become respected by the bourgeois establishment, isn't it time we started knocking him?

Trouble is, I can't think of any other reason for doing so. Especially since I live in Bristol, and remember his early stuff - those simple little stencils of monkeys and policemen.

So come on everybody, if you all hate Banksy, clap your hands. Reasons for hating Banksy?

1. He's become the darling of the establishment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2010)

His art is still good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2010)

His work is daring and provocative.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 16, 2010)

Nobody's ever said anything bad about Banksy before. You must be the controversy messiah.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 16, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Nobody's ever said anything bad about Banksy before. You must be the controversy messiah.



Maybe he is. But if he slags Rolf Harris he'll have to Doctor Do One.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2010)

Existing thread.

No, he represents a modern shift in attitude which is available to a wider market because of his success......

In some weird way thats what art is meant to be be about, ironic considering he was meant to be anti art establishment, I think he knows that too.......hence the film 'exit through the gift  shop' 

Personally I prefer blu for street art


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never met him.


Or have I?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2010)

People complain people like him aren't really known, then people complain people like him are really known...


----------



## SunRarr (Nov 16, 2010)

Dr Dolittle said:


> bourgeois establishment



1) Could you do any better?

2) Yes? Pics or STFO

3) No?. Then GTFO

4) Are you Rik from the Young Ones?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> His work is daring and provocative.



His work is less so art in the age of mechanical reproduction, as just mechanical reproduction.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 16, 2010)

Having known him for many years on and off, and profited from selling his older works occasionally, the only thing i can find to hate him for is his choice of football team. He still helps out mates with significant donations to this day, and does what he wants.

Don't forget he's a person, not some media created persona, and a person I'd wager would be very happy politically here. 

His greatest triumph is keeping himself anonymous to most of you to this day. Please don't confuse what the media have made up about him for the sake of their circulation from the person that he is. 

He's a very sound bloke with a wife and kids.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Having known him for many years on and off, and profited from selling his older works occasionally, the only thing i can find to hate him for is his choice of football team. He still helps out mates with significant donations to this day, and does what he wants.
> 
> Don't forget he's a person, not some media created persona, and a person I'd wager would be very happy politically here.
> 
> ...


 
who's his football team? i know he slagged off rovers in the press, but i couldn't work out if that was because he was a city fan, a self hating rovers fan or something else completely.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 16, 2010)

City.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 16, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Having known him for many years on and off, and profited from selling his older works occasionally, the only thing i can find to hate him for is his choice of football team. He still helps out mates with significant donations to this day, and does what he wants.
> 
> Don't forget he's a person, *not some media created persona*, and a person I'd wager would be very happy politically here.
> 
> ...



Is everything he's said about his background true?  Looks like a proletarian veneer to me.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 16, 2010)

Is he super rich or just well off?


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> City.


 
the fucking scumbag!


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 16, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Is everything he's said about his background true?  Looks like a proletarian veneer to me.



Anyone can be brought up to any standard of life and still choose their own path. As I said, he would fit in well here. There's a quote from him in Venue magazine in Bristol in 2000, where he was asked what his favourite night out was, where he said it was spitting at cars off the clifton suspension bridge whilst drinking white cider and taking ketamine. 



SaskiaJayne said:


> Is he super rich or just well off?



He gives a lot of it away still, but he's certainly more than able to stand his round, shall we say.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 16, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Anyone can be brought up to any standard of life and still choose their own path. As I said, he would fit in well here. There's a quote from him in Venue magazine in Bristol in 2000, where he was asked what his favourite night out was, where he said it was spitting at cars off the clifton suspension bridge whilst drinking white cider and taking ketamine.


 
Just a proletarian affectation then.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 16, 2010)

Quite.


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

Does he realise that the whole anonymity thing comes across as a bit self-aggrandising?


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2010)

Santino said:


> Does he realise that the whole anonymity thing comes across as a bit self-aggrandising?


 
i'm sure he'd be horrified


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 16, 2010)

_Fucking Hell!_ I’ve just seen a napalmed Phan Thi Kim Phuc holding hands with Mickey Mouse and Ronald McDonald!  That's _so_ clever.   However, I prefer those XL double-bacon cheese burgers they sell at Burger King, if I need to soak up some beer.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Santino said:


> Does he realise that the whole anonymity thing comes across as a bit self-aggrandising?



I have no idea. But I must say the anonymity thing is a thing the press has created more than he has. The graf community obviously always holds anonymity very seriously, and that's where it comes from, but since the press has been digging around, it's got much stronger. 

In Bristol alone, there are pieces that people like that remain anonymous. Anonymity isn't anything to do with self aggrandisement, it allows people to keep doing what they want to do safely. Banksy was a far better free hand artist than he was anything else after all, it's why his stencils stand out, shading and so forth. 

It's not like he doesn't go shopping and doing normal things we all do on a daily basis. But it's not my job to help people find him.


----------



## Reno (Nov 17, 2010)

It's a national British past time to turn on anybody who dares to become successful, even those who still are talented and do good work. It's dumb, self-defeating and shows nothing more than a rather petty sense of envy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2010)

i think he's a bit
OBVIOUS


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

Reno said:


> It's a national British past time to turn on anybody who dares to become successful, even those who still are talented and do good work. It's dumb, self-defeating and shows nothing more than a rather petty sense of envy.


 
His work is dumb though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> His work is dumb though.



Which era of it, out of interest? Walls on Fire was a bad idea?


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> His work is dumb though.


 
I really like it. Doesn't seem to have blunted.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Which era of it, out of interest? Walls on Fire was a bad idea?



You've got me Trang Bang to rights now. 

I gave an example of the kind of perfectly adequate and intelligent response to be made when viewing the subversive, thought-provoking 'political' messages contained within his work, in a previous post. 



> We can’t do anything to change the world until capitalism crumbles. In the meantime we should all go shopping to console ourselves.



What sixth-form tosh is this?


----------



## Santino (Nov 17, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> But it's not my job to help people find him.



Who's asking?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't hate him after Exit Through the Gift Shop. I'm surprised he's retained his anonymity this long, and i quite respect him for it. Generally I like his work and think he's had a positive influence - it's not his fault if a bunch of Hollywood twats have paid millions for it. If he's laughing all the way to the bank(sy), good luck to him.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

hasn't he been outed in a national newspaper anyway? he's hardly retained his anonymity


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> You've got me Trang Bang to rights now.
> 
> I gave an example of the kind of perfectly adequate and intelligent response to be made when viewing the subversive, thought-provoking 'political' messages contained within his work, in a previous post.



I think he'd laugh his arse off if you saw his work in such ways. The people who were part of the crews he was part of in Bristol are still very much around. They, and he, would still find it hilarious that people would read art shit into it. 

"viewing the subversive"? Jesus. Get yourself a can of spray paint and do something someday.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> hasn't he been outed in a national newspaper anyway? he's hardly retained his anonymity


 
They got many things wrong. Including the name.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> I think he'd laugh his arse off if you saw his work in such ways. The people who were part of the crews he was part of in Bristol are still very much around. They, and he, would still find it hilarious that people would read art shit into it.
> 
> "viewing the subversive"? Jesus. Get yourself a can of spray paint and do something someday.



Devastating. 

I never said anything about art,_ per se_.

So he has never at least _tried_ to be political, then?

That's what I'm laughing at.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Out of interest, have you ever funded south american resistance groups?

http://www.fellowtraveller.org/here/cowboys/return/t3_tour.htm


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 17, 2010)

Mystery solved - Gerry1time is Banksy


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

or donated funds to people in the occupied teritories?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Out of interest, have you ever funded south american resistance groups?



You mean Central America?

Nope.  Have you?

So did Rage Against the Machine.  They're on the same teen level.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> Mystery solved - Gerry1time is Banksy



Wish I were. But I'm not. There's an urbanite on here who can vouch for my connections though.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 17, 2010)

strung out said:


> hasn't he been outed in a national newspaper anyway? he's hardly retained his anonymity


Well if he has been outed (and i wouldn't know about that) that again is hardly his fault.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


> Nope.  Have you?
> 
> So did Rage Against the Machine.  They're on the same teen level.



Yes. Through Rob's work in Bristol.

And neither RATM, nor Banksy, nor I are teenagers. So not exactly sure what you're getting at.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2010)

meh, i couldn't care less anyway. i know a couple of people who do know him, but i've never really been too interested in finding everything out about him. apparently he went to my old school, but i have no idea if that's one of the true facts about him or not. what i do know is that he's someone who has brightened up a lot of bristolian's lives with his doodles and i'm happy he exists. at least he gets people talking, for better or worse.


----------



## Santino (Nov 17, 2010)

I understand Bono does a lot of work for charity.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Meanwhile, back at the point...


----------



## Santino (Nov 17, 2010)

I didn't bring up the subject of donations.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Meanwhile, back at the point...



Charlie Brooker made in in 2006.

I don't actually hate him, I can't.  I just don't like his stuff.  It isn't as clever or thought-provoking as it thinks it is.


----------



## paolo (Nov 17, 2010)

Can we do "Glastonbury isn't as good is used to be" or "Coldplay aren't cool" ?

They're both really inter.....zzzzz.....


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

My point is that people who think they've seen his work have only seen what he's done in the last 3 or 4 years.

He's one of the best freehand graf artists in the UK/USA right now, and has been for a long time. Apparently it's his lack of confidence in the same that stops him reverting back to some awesome wildstyle.

That and the money now I guess. It's a shame.

The original point of this thread though was about hating him. I generally find people who hate him know him from the newspapers, not from his work. 

There's a reason he's still kept anonymous by the great and the good of the graf world, especially here in Bristol. It's because of respect to his talent.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep. That's him. There are other photos of him out there on the web too. A photo from 6 years ago is hardly an unmasking. I've walked past him recently before now without spotting him til he said hello.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, that little devil's advocate provovation was worth making - 52 responses in less than 24 hours! (That is, of course, self-aggrandizement on MY part.)

Of course I don't hate him really. And as I rarely read newspapers these days, I'm actually a bit out of touch with what the press have said about him lately - if they've said anything. 

I haven't seen his film, but I went to the exhibition in Bristol last year. It was well worth it, and the council completely underestimated how many people would want to see it - huge queues snaking down the street. (Tho' some may have gone twice). 

And yes, that one of Kim Phuk with Mickey Mouse and Ronald McDonald is one of his best. I wonder if she's seen it? Probably.

Conclusion: On Urban 75, no one hates Banksy. Elsewhere? Probably mostly those stuck-up people who smugly call themselves decent law-abiding citizens.

Does he still do any graffiti? My impression is he's now moved beyond that, onto much more sophisticated things.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2010)

Not hate, but having ordered some 'polite tape' about 5 years ago and not received it, am slightly miffed still.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

Dr Dolittle said:


> And yes, that one of Kim Phuk with Mickey Mouse and Ronald McDonald is one of his best. I wonder if she's seen it? Probably.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 17, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> My point is that people who think they've seen his work *have only seen what he's done in the last 3 or 4 years.*
> 
> He's one of the best freehand graf artists in the UK/USA right now, and has been for a long time. Apparently it's his lack of confidence in the same that stops him reverting back to some awesome wildstyle.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't actually seen any of his work in the last 3-4 years, but a lot of the stuff I used to see around the East End at least made me smirk, though not usually lol after a first viewing.

It may not be great art, but it wasn't intended as it....I thought one of the main points was that anyone can make a stencil, and if you have a better idea go for it.

Still miffed about the tape though


----------



## Descartes (Nov 17, 2010)

Banksy has opened street art  not only to the brit public but to a wider audience than a lot of people imagined possible.

His comments are very good, anything from the Tesco's bag to the Van Gough flowers...... anyone who saw the "rat gallery" .....  and the street art display in London .....his comments are topical and relevant....... and make the point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2010)

is isn't much good though. i wasn't impressed much by mutate britain either. it's all a bit glib and superficial.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually being a supermarket worker, I thought his Tesco bag was a load of sixth-form shite.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 18, 2010)

I hate him because he is a vandal.

His fame and the fact he has made a shit load of money out of it encourages other vandals.

The fact people now want him to vandalise their stuff so they can flog it for profit doesn't excuse it imo.

Would he be as famous if he'd stuck to canvas or other non invasive mediums like real artists?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 18, 2010)

this thread is in itself the point made. also, i shared in the many thousands of pounds generated by the sale of the wall with the cover of "think tank" by blur.... that banksy kindly sprayed on the squat in deptford. and wall and piece is a good book..


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Nov 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> *real* artists









B..b..b..but he must be _'real'_ artist!!!  I paid £££ for this!  *sobs*

/


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 18, 2010)

strung out said:


> hasn't he been outed in a national newspaper anyway? he's hardly retained his anonymity


----------



## chilango (Nov 18, 2010)

I (still) dig Banksy.

His work really gets my students into the idea of using art as subversion/for political messages, something that looking at other politicised artists doesn't often do...

...and he gets these ideas across to "the masses". More than any other visual artist I can think of in my lifetime. The queues for his Bristol exhibition were astonishing. day after day, week after week. And people _were_ talking about his stuff and his ideas. A popular artist in several senses of the word.

There are criticisms that can be made from an aesthetic point of view of some of his work, but these are irrelevent as he is talented enough to communicate his ideas clearly and effectively.

So, still cool in my eyes.


----------



## chilango (Nov 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I hate him because he is a vandal.
> 
> His fame and the fact he has made a shit load of money out of it encourages other vandals.
> 
> ...


 
Non invasive?

If art isn't invasive, what's the point?


----------



## Athos (Nov 18, 2010)

chilango said:


> I (still) dig Banksy.
> 
> His work really gets my students into the idea of using art as subversion/for political messages, something that looking at other politicised artists doesn't often do...
> 
> ...


 
Undoubtedly, he is 'accessible', and has mass appeal to people who aren't typically interested in art. But I find his stuff a bit predictable, superficial and passe. Particularly now that he has become the darling of the art establishment. He's no longer a cutting-edge street artist, nor particularly thought provoking by the standards of a lot of contemporary artists.


----------



## plurker (Nov 18, 2010)

I like Banksy.  I have liked Banksy since 2003 when I became aware of him.  I own Banksy work. His older work, imho is far superior to more recent stuff.
If you think his work is formulaic, predictable etc, you should see the glut of 'urban artists' now floggin shit Disney pictures etc in emulation of his work.

Fair play to the man I say, for taking something so simple, making it uber-popular and, as gerry attests, keeping the respect of the writing community in Brizzle, whilst becoming a name in the contemoprary art world.  His 1/3 ownership of POW keeps a steady income, as well as his work obv.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2010)

Athos said:


> Undoubtedly, he is 'accessible', and has mass appeal to people who aren't typically interested in art. But I find his stuff a bit predictable, superficial and passe. Particularly now that he has become the darling of the art establishment. He's no longer a cutting-edge street artist, nor particularly thought provoking by the standards of a lot of contemporary artists.


 
Who cares?

I see one of his stencils and it raises a smile. That;s enough


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 18, 2010)

Someone gave me a Banksy book once. Included that famous picture from Cambodia with the American soldier carrying a kid who's been burnt by napalm. Only, and this is very deep and subtle so I'm not sure if any of you will get how clever this is, Mickey Mouse was walking alongside them. Do you get it? It's deep you see. US hypocrisy. Do you get it? No? It's too deep for you isn't it? I thought so. Deep

His stuff is a bit blatant, yet people bang on about how clever it is....personally I actually like the aesthetics of his work, it appeals to me though I prefer it simply as art, rather than a vehicle to provoke thought. As for his anonymity etc couldn't care less what he does away from his work and there must be a million more people worthy of hate from the embittered U75 gang


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> His stuff is a bit blatant, yet people bang on about how clever it is


 
Do they?
And if they do, surely that's a problem with them, not Banksy? He doesn't say what his pieces are for.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 18, 2010)

He's unoriginal, repetitive and obvious. The film is good only cos its about some crazy French dude more interesting than him.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2010)

He gets councillors in a tiz cos they want to save his 'artworks' whilst simultaneously denouncing graffiti as vandalism. Therefore he is WIN.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2010)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He gets councillors in a tiz cos they want to save his 'artworks' whilst simultaneously denouncing graffiti as vandalism. Therefore he is WIN.


 
I find this hilarious also


----------



## plurker (Nov 18, 2010)

anyone interested in this, the Tate (always bang-up-to-date eh ) have coinicidentally started a twitter debate today  http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23tatedebate
wonder if tate read urban?


----------



## chilango (Nov 18, 2010)

IC3D said:


> He's unoriginal, repetitive and obvious.


 
Yes. Like the society he is talking about. So, like Michael Moore, he needs to be.

Yes, there are "better", more original, more thought provoking,deeper artists around...but that's not the point.

I didn't see any queues at the Asger Jorn show I saw for example...

He is popular (in the true sense of the word) and an apt comparison would be to Posada's prints in in Mexico a hundred years ago.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Nov 18, 2010)

He has sold his sole and complains about fakes in his name. Who cares I mean it's not like he leaving art work lying around on street corners is it?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2010)

chilango said:


> Yes. Like the society he is talking about. So, like Michael Moore, he needs to be.



This is a defence of Jeffrey Archer. You can do better than this.


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> He has sold his sole and complains about fakes in his name. Who cares I mean it's not like he leaving art work lying around on street corners is it?


 
why did he have to sell his shoes? he can't be doing too well at art if he's had to do that...


----------



## waylon (Nov 18, 2010)

Team fuckin' Robbo!!

Can't believe no one's mentioned that yet.


----------



## plurker (Nov 18, 2010)

lopsidedbunny said:


> complains about fakes in his name.


no he doesn't.  
he set up Pest Control to authenticate his OG work, as it's seen as investment by many, so if someone's trying to pass off a fake as an original a buyer won't get burned.

but he is on record as saying: 

"Banksy has a casual attitude to copyright and encourages the reproduction of his work for your own personal amusement, so it's with regret that he finds himself having to deem pieces either 'real' or 'fake'.  "He would encourage anyone wanting to purchase one of his images to do so with extreme caution, but does point out that many copies are superior in quality to the originals."


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2010)

chilango said:


> Yes. Like the society he is talking about. So, like Michael Moore, he needs to be.
> 
> Yes, there are "better", more original, more thought provoking,deeper artists around...but that's not the point.
> 
> ...


 
that is an entirely crap reductive argument- i'm only shit cos you made me so!

I like banksy as poster art but am entirely happy to mock the pretension surrounding his works- which as noted isn't generated by the man himself.

'as bland as the society he mocks' (paraphrasing a bit) is a shit position though.


----------



## Athos (Nov 18, 2010)

Good for you.  Does nothing for me any more.


----------



## boing! (Nov 18, 2010)

It works in it's context. Generally you see his work in passing so it needs to achieve its aims in a matter of seconds- nice design aesthetic, punch line, maybe a bit of social commentary, job done. Taking issue with his work because it doesn't meet the standards you're imposing on it seems a bit silly to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2010)

good for me that the arguement is crap? OK then. I just don't think claiming he is crude because his society is crude holds much water.


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> that is an entirely crap reductive argument- i'm only shit cos you made me so!
> 
> I like banksy as poster art but am entirely happy to mock the pretension surrounding his works- which as noted isn't generated by the man himself.
> 
> 'as bland as the society he mocks' (paraphrasing a bit) is a shit position though.


 
think i agree with this tbh, with a tiny bit of local pride because he's from round here and went to my school


----------



## Wolveryeti (Nov 18, 2010)

Most Banksy-slagging can usefully be summarised as attention-seeking behaviour solely intended to showcase the originator's own (usually immensely boring and pretentious) sense of taste.


----------



## Sue (Nov 18, 2010)

IC3D said:


> He's unoriginal, repetitive and obvious. The film is good only cos its about some crazy French dude more interesting than him.



Oh dear.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 18, 2010)

Wolveryeti said:


> Most Banksy-slagging can usefully be summarised as attention-seeking behaviour solely intended to showcase the originator's own (usually immensely boring and pretentious) sense of taste.


 
A somewhat unoriginal, repetitive and obvious opinion from a Banksy lover I see.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Nov 18, 2010)

I think one reason why people like Banksy is because they can understand his work. Too many other artists like Tracey Emin or Damien Hirst produce very cryptic work. It does have meaning - I remember once reading about Emin's 'My bed' - but the average person can't understand it. Banksy's art is self-explanatory.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2010)

Self explanatory?







Self evident? I think not.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 19, 2010)

I like finding pics of Banksy.. Seriously wish he'd spread futher afield.. Would love to find his stuff up these ways..


----------



## chilango (Nov 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> that is an entirely crap reductive argument- i'm only shit cos you made me so!
> 
> I like banksy as poster art but am entirely happy to mock the pretension surrounding his works- which as noted isn't generated by the man himself.
> 
> 'as bland as the society he mocks' (paraphrasing a bit) is a shit position though.


 


DotCommunist said:


> good for me that the arguement is crap? OK then. I just don't think claiming he is crude because his society is crude holds much water.


 


butchersapron said:


> This is a defence of Jeffrey Archer. You can do better than this.


 
That's not _quite_ what I meant.

I guess I phrased it badly...

I'll try again a little later.


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 19, 2010)

Why type 'Brizzle' instead of Bristol?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 19, 2010)

lol.


----------



## Shreddy (Nov 19, 2010)

IC3D said:


> He's unoriginal, repetitive and obvious. The film is good only cos its about some crazy French dude more interesting than him.


 
And it's been shortlisted for a Best Documentary Oscar (announced yesterday). Just sayin'.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Self explanatory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why did he use his parents house in that peice?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 19, 2010)

I met this strange NY artist type in a squat in Berlin the other week who told me that Banksy had basically hung around his lot when they were younger and completely ripped off their style. He said he wouldn't mind it if he'd granted them some acknowledgement. But then he got out his new book which had a foreword from Banksy in it. He was quite an incoherent, sort of paranoid fella who just rambled and rambled. I ended up buying some extortionate, cliched but quite cool graffitied postcards from him in order to back out of the conversation.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I met this strange NY artist type in a squat in Berlin the other week who told me that Banksy had basically hung around his lot when they were younger and completely ripped off their style. He said he wouldn't mind it if he'd granted them some acknowledgement. But then he got out his new book which had a foreword from Banksy in it. He was quite an incoherent, sort of paranoid fella who just rambled and rambled. I ended up buying some extortionate, cliched but quite cool graffitied postcards from him in order to back out of the conversation.


 
Had you ever considered the NY artist may have been bigging himself up, and infact was actually a bit shit?

If banksy's pinching anyones style its gonna be blek le rat, an artist who started out in paris in the early 80's http://bleklerat.free.fr/stencil%20graffiti.html

Realistically stencil art looks samey by its very nature, its easy for a bunch of stencil artists to say 'he stole my style' when infact they're simply using the same technique.

Its not about the technique, or the style its about the message, society has become a lot more blunt since mass media, and what banksy's done is play on that successfully, but at the same time poking fun at the 'establishment' thats spending fortunes on his work, im sure there's lots of artists who do more of their own work (i believe banksy has a few helpers in his studio) and have better technique, but dont get a message across quite so well.

Realistically he's got the ideal sole trader business, he does what he wants, when he wants, he makes a lotta money from it, every now and then he slings the odd political view out there, until recently no-one knew who he was, so he got no hassles..... game on to the bloke tbh.

Someone made a point that the documentary about the artist is more interesting than banksy himself....... I think that documentary is one massive art hoax, maybe there was a french guy who video'd lots of earlier street art, and some of them probably wanted to make a documentary out of it, but just editing it together would have basically been another shit graffitti video with a few artists who are reasonably known well...... So thought it would make a pardoy, depicting how an artist 'fooled' the art world..... Im some respect, not too far from the truth of what some of the street artists have done.


----------



## eoin_k (Nov 19, 2010)

Dr Dolittle said:


> I think one reason why people like Banksy is because they can understand his work. Too many other artists like Tracey Emin or Damien Hirst produce very cryptic work. It does have meaning - I remember once reading about Emin's 'My bed' - but the average person can't understand it. Banksy's art is self-explanatory.




Are you having a laugh?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 19, 2010)

Shreddy said:


> And it's been shortlisted for a Best Documentary Oscar (announced yesterday). Just sayin'.


Oh the irony!


----------



## Diamond (Nov 19, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Had you ever considered the NY artist may have been bigging himself up, and infact was actually a bit shit?
> 
> If banksy's pinching anyones style its gonna be blek le rat, an artist who started out in paris in the early 80's http://bleklerat.free.fr/stencil%20graffiti.html
> 
> ...


 
Oh for sure. But the thing was the NY guy wasn't necessarily just referring to himself, he was referring to a collective of people. I don't know, maybe the Parisienne was part of that too.

I like some of Banksy's stuff.

What I don't like is the cod political radicalism that he cloaks it in. It's a good USP but nothing more than that. Reminiscent of MIA.

Having said that, this NY didn't really have anything more interesting to say either. The main difference between the two is that one is stuck in a cold Berlin artists' squat, while the other is being feited by the "people who matter".


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2010)

Shreddy said:


> And it's been shortlisted for a Best Documentary Oscar (announced yesterday). Just sayin'.


 so fucking what?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Oh for sure. But the thing was the NY guy wasn't necessarily just referring to himself, he was referring to a collective of people. I don't know, maybe the Parisienne was part of that too.
> 
> I like some of Banksy's stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Or ones cleverly done what he needs to do, while the other's sitting in a berlin squat with big ideas (not saying thats the truth, cus i dont know, but I'm well aware a lot of 'street' artists talk the talk, but not much else).

The parisienne was doing it 30 years ago, so unless this new york guy is in his late 40's early 50's he be hard pushed to claim he was on of the originals......


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2010)

waylon said:


> Team fuckin' Robbo!!
> 
> Can't believe no one's mentioned that yet.



It was the first name that came to my head when I read the OP


----------



## Diamond (Nov 19, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Or ones cleverly done what he needs to do, while the other's sitting in a berlin squat with big ideas (not saying thats the truth, cus i dont know, but I'm well aware a lot of 'street' artists talk the talk, but not much else).
> 
> The parisienne was doing it 30 years ago, so unless this new york guy is in his late 40's early 50's he be hard pushed to claim he was on of the originals......


 
I'd say he was somewhere between 40 and 50. He was talking a bit about the 80s I think.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> *What I don't like is the cod political radicalism that he cloaks it in.*


 
That's it for me, tbh. He's taking real problems, real tragedies, making "a political point" about them with his art, then flogging it to rich people who benefit from the system that creates the problems. Maybe, someone will come along and so, oooh, that's part of the irony innit, or maybe that he just doesn't give a shit about any of that, he's just making art. But both of those explanations for me still leave us in making money out of other people's shit lives territory. The Simpsons intro for example. Dunno if he did it for a laugh, or to be subversive, but if you've built your career on some kind of pseudo-radicalism, and selling it to people who see your work at subversive, doing comedy subversion to make Rupert Murdoch money, whilst simultaneously parodying the real issue of sweatshop labour leaves a bad taste in the mouth, for me.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I'd say he was somewhere between 40 and 50. He was talking a bit about the 80s I think.


 
he maybe onto somethng there then.....

I like invaders stuff, personally i think thats a lot more original than stencils.


----------



## chilango (Nov 19, 2010)

chilango said:


> That's not _quite_ what I meant.
> 
> I guess I phrased it badly...
> 
> I'll try again a little later.



Ok.

I wasn't trying to say that Banksy's "crudeness" or superficial treatment of political issues is a product (or even reflection) of society, but rather is an attempt to engage consumer society on it's own turf, with it's own language. (A little like Pop Art in that respect). Whimsical, easily (mass) reproducible, simple, often almost banal and, yes, very superficial. But he is attempting to compete with Pop culture for audience. 

Yes, this strategy ends up (re)producing art as commodity and, of course, his work has been recuperated. But what Art isn't these days? As we all know, Capital is capable of doing that to the most radical of gestures. 

Banksy's audience is no longer the hip underground street artist nor hard-bitten politico. He's doing nothing of any real interest for those people.

His audience is the far-less politically engaged and far more culturally middle brow consumer. People like my friends and family. And they talk about Banksy, and his work and it's themes. He has reached this audience. Succesfully. No other "hipper", more authentic, cutting edge or politically incisive artist has yet managed to engage people like those I saw at the Bristol show. Nor does any other artist with political messages engages teenage students that I've taught like Banksy has. He has opened up a space (however temporary and limited) for taking things further, maybe.

For this at least he deserves respect.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 19, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> That's it for me, tbh. He's taking real problems, real tragedies, making "a political point" about them with his art, then flogging it to rich people who benefit from the system that creates the problems. Maybe, someone will come along and so, oooh, that's part of the irony innit, or maybe that he just doesn't give a shit about any of that, he's just making art. But both of those explanations for me still leave us in making money out of other people's shit lives territory. The Simpsons intro for example. Dunno if he did it for a laugh, or to be subversive, but if you've built your career on some kind of pseudo-radicalism, and selling it to people who see your work at subversive, doing comedy subversion to make Rupert Murdoch money, whilst simultaneously parodying the real issue of sweatshop labour leaves a bad taste in the mouth, for me.



Yep.


----------



## chilango (Nov 19, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> That's it for me, tbh. He's taking real problems, real tragedies, making "a political point" about them with his art, then flogging it to rich people who benefit from the system that creates the problems. Maybe, someone will come along and so, oooh, that's part of the irony innit, or maybe that he just doesn't give a shit about any of that, he's just making art. But both of those explanations for me still leave us in making money out of other people's shit lives territory. The Simpsons intro for example. Dunno if he did it for a laugh, or to be subversive, but if you've built your career on some kind of pseudo-radicalism, and selling it to people who see your work at subversive, doing comedy subversion to make Rupert Murdoch money, whilst simultaneously parodying the real issue of sweatshop labour leaves a bad taste in the mouth, for me.


 
In a sense it doesn't matter whether he chooses to flog it to them or not. They will still take it and use it. Recuperation is big business.


----------



## Front101 (Nov 19, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> He's one of the best freehand graf artists in the UK/USA right now, and has been for a long time. Apparently it's his lack of confidence in the same that stops him reverting back to some awesome wildstyle.


 
Sorry to call you out but that's utter bullshit. 

He couldn't paint when he was knocking about with Jae and DBS and he can't paint now. 
FFS he was even too shook to paint that one train so he paid Mace LWS to do it for him.

Sooner people stop saying he's something to do with graf the better


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2010)

Front101 said:


> Sorry to call you out but that's utter bullshit.
> 
> He couldn't paint when he was knocking about with Jae and DBS and he can't paint now.
> FFS he was even too shook to paint that one train so he paid Mace LWS to do it for him.
> ...


 
Banksy is a stencil artist, not a graffer.


----------



## strung out (Nov 19, 2010)

am fairly sure he started off in bristol doing a fair bit of freehand graf.


----------



## WWWeed (Nov 19, 2010)

Nobody hates banksy as much as team robbo:















As for me? I think he was alright but after some of the exhibitions and films hes done hes now a grade a tosser.

Did anyone see his 'Exit Through The Gift Shop' film?


----------



## plurker (Nov 19, 2010)

strung out said:


> am fairly sure he started off in bristol doing a fair bit of freehand graf.


 
yeah, he's def done some walls back in the day with Roughe


----------



## Huxter (Nov 19, 2010)

He ain't no Danny Kendall


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 19, 2010)

chilango said:


> In a sense it doesn't matter whether he chooses to flog it to them or not. They will still take it and use it. Recuperation is big business.


 
when your subject matter is the hardships a lot of people face in life, then that's raise the bar for what is expected of you in terms of principles, for me. If he was just doing funny graf about weird situations, like that naked lady hanging out the window, that'd be fine.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 19, 2010)

I have no doubt he is a wealthy man - his prints and originals do sell for lots of money.He does his bit though and supports his mates - yes his stuff is easily accessiable and thats past of its charm.I first saw his stuff whilst working in teh city area back in the day. surely even the most sour cynical individual would have felt a smile on his face when seeing this for the first time whilst commuting to work ?






theres an awful lot more to hate than Banksy Im afraid


----------



## waylon (Nov 19, 2010)

not-bono-ever said:


> I have no doubt he is a wealthy man - his prints and originals do sell for lots of money.He does his bit though and supports his mates - yes his stuff is easily accessiable and thats past of its charm.I first saw his stuff whilst working in teh city area back in the day. surely even the most sour cynical individual would have felt a smile on his face when seeing this for the first time whilst commuting to work ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be more likely to annoy your average commuter - I'm sure they'd love to stay in bed would that they could afford to do so.

Someone has already mentioned that he copied that rat shtik from a guy called Blek Le Rat from Paris, haven't they?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2010)

I like his art. It appeals to me, no idea why. I'm not an art buff; I either like something or I don't. Couldn't give a toss who he sells it to. I don't think it matters in the whole scheme of things although it _would_ have been a better story if he never did become hugely rich off the back of it but what did you expect?


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Nov 19, 2010)

I've always assumed the one with the elephant is a literal interpretation of the "the elephant in the room."


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2010)

It's actually called that as well.


----------



## SunRarr (Nov 19, 2010)

Haters. I think... until you've got the guts to get up and do a MASSIVE stencil in the middle of Soho, or better... then you should all fuck off.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2010)

Dr Dolittle said:


> I've always assumed the one with the elephant is a literal interpretation of the "the elephant in the room."


 
But which ignored social injustice is this particular elephant in the room representing or is it just a play on the play on words?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2010)

SunRarr said:


> Haters. I think... until you've got the guts to get up and do a MASSIVE stencil in the middle of Soho, or better... then you should all fuck off.


 
I'd do it if i was commissioned to do it by the owners of said property i was defacing.

If i hadn't been commissioned i wouldn't do it as its then vandalism are therefore wrong.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## waylon (Nov 19, 2010)

SunRarr said:


> Haters. I think... until you've got the guts to get up and do a MASSIVE stencil in the middle of Soho, or better... then you should all fuck off.


 
Doesn't he have minions who he pays to put his stencils up for him though?

If he did a MASSIVE shit in the middle of Soho, I might have some respect for him. Oh, hang on...


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2010)

SunRarr said:


> Haters. I think... until you've got the guts to get up and do a MASSIVE stencil in the middle of Soho, or better... then you should all fuck off.


 
Erm, yeah. 

And in other news, those who object to bestiality have no right to complain until they've felt the warmth and joy that one can only experience whilst raping a donkey with a screwdriver.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Nov 20, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Erm, yeah.
> 
> And in other news, those who object to bestiality have no right to complain until they've felt the warmth and joy that one can only experience whilst raping a donkey with a screwdriver.



The correct analogy would be the purists taking issue over the level of torque with which the donkey rapists apply screwdriver to donkey. Mainly because they want the limelight pointed towards them.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2010)

SunRarr said:


> Haters. I think... until you've got the guts to get up and do a MASSIVE stencil in the middle of Soho, or better... then you should all fuck off.


 
Truly the definition of courage.


----------



## Shreddy (Nov 20, 2010)

Dr Dolittle said:


> I've always assumed the one with the elephant is a literal interpretation of the "the elephant in the room."





Citizen66 said:


> It's actually called that as well.





It's like we're at a Banksy opening in a Woody Allen movie


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2010)

Banksy is the only opposition we have, now that New Labour have sold out. He should be President.


----------



## WWWeed (Nov 20, 2010)

waylon said:


> Doesn't he have minions who he pays to put his stencils up for him though?
> 
> If he did a MASSIVE shit in the middle of Soho, I might have some respect for him. Oh, hang on...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Corax (Nov 20, 2010)

WWWeed said:


> Nobody hates banksy as much as team robbo:


 
And for good reason.  Fucking over Robbo's work was the act of a prize prick.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 20, 2010)

anyone noticed how the word "haters" is generally used to by dickheads to defend other dickheads.


----------



## A. Spies (Nov 20, 2010)

I thought banksy's letters were supposed to be a bit bog standard and him a slow painter? I've seen his piece with the bombs (was banksy I think?) near st pauls and the background was a lot better than the letters. Though they were till ok to me. Any pics of freehand stuff anywhere?


----------



## chilango (Nov 20, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> when your subject matter is the hardships a lot of people face in life, then that's raise the bar for what is expected of you in terms of principles, for me. If he was just doing funny graf about weird situations, like that naked lady hanging out the window, that'd be fine.



I kinda agree.

I have a bit of a problem with a lot of photography in this regard...

but

...I'd rather him do political stuff than not.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i think its all a bit Nathan Barley.  I'm more into proper wildstyle stuff.  But none the less i like seeing stencils and such dotted around the place.  i think it brightens the place up.  A dull bit of grey concrete bores me and depresses me, I'd rather it had a stencil of a mouse wearing a fuckin gasmask or summat


----------



## paolo (Nov 20, 2010)

IC3D said:


>


 
Oh.

I was expecting Bleko rats and Banksy rats to have something in common.

The Bleko ones are a bit, err, basic. Even I could do those. If I'd done them, would all rats be 'mine' ?


----------



## chilango (Nov 20, 2010)

You wanna see the street art here, or rather the lack of it. 

Bros is the only guy seeming to do much, and it's not a patch on what you lot have in the UK.






There's only a bit of political stuff, though this seems to be pretty quiet at the mo. Almost everything you see is tagging.


----------



## paolo (Nov 20, 2010)

Where's here?


----------



## Apathy (Nov 20, 2010)

here is my fav ever piece, was done round the corner from my house back in 1989 by shine (rip) it made the cover of the australian hip hop HYPE magazine

No political message or anything, i just loved it to bits

http://www.flickr.com/photos/38679188@N07/3773227202/#/photos/38679188@N07/3773227202/lightbox/


----------



## paolo (Nov 20, 2010)

No image for me.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 20, 2010)

my fault, check the link should be ok


----------



## chilango (Nov 20, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Where's here?



Milan


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 21, 2010)

chilango said:


> Milan


they do graffiti but not street art?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 21, 2010)

Corax said:


> And for good reason.  Fucking over Robbo's work was the act of a prize prick.


 
i missed this - what actually happened?


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> i missed this - what actually happened?


 
apparently, banksy painted over 'london's oldest tag' which was done by robbo 25 years ago around camden lock. it went from this...







to this...






so robbo did this...


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 21, 2010)

oh i see.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 21, 2010)

Then this...


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 21, 2010)

team robbo are wankers.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2010)

chilango said:


> I kinda agree.
> 
> I have a bit of a problem with a lot of photography in this regard...
> 
> ...


 
I think most photographers are a bit more principled in terms of 'reporting' hardship.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Then this...


 
That's were all the junkies used to sit to do their stuff, until Camden council blocked it off.


----------



## chintz (Nov 21, 2010)

Surely Banksy and Robbo colluded on all this, no such thing as bad publicity


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 21, 2010)

chintz said:


> Surely Banksy and Robbo colluded on all this, no such thing as bad publicity


 
Probably a father and son tag team.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like this now..


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 21, 2010)

I had no idea about all this tho, ive always liked banksy.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 21, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> I had no idea about all this tho, ive always liked banksy.


 
 Its a wall under a bridge on a filthy canal .


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> apparently, banksy painted over 'london's oldest tag' which was done by robbo 25 years ago around camden lock.


 
there's more to it than that, Robbo punched Banksy at a party a few years ago because when introduced Banksy said he hadn't heard of him, which is pretty stupid of him as Robbo is built like a brick shithouse. It also didn't do Banksy's credibility amoungst London graf writers much good that he didn't know one the most famous names from the past.
oh and the Robbo piece isn't londons oldest tag but probably one of the oldest surviving pieces. Banksy was a dick to go over it but him and Robbo seem to have done quite nicely out of the publicity.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 21, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Its a wall under a bridge on a filthy canal .


 
Also around that part of the canal was where the binbag killer dumped the chopped up remains of the prostitutes he'd murdered. Steeped in history that area is.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> there's more to it than that, Robbo punched Banksy at a party a few years ago because when introduced Banksy said he hadn't heard of him, which is pretty stupid of him as Robbo is built like a brick shithouse. It also didn't do Banksy's credibility amoungst London graf writers much good that he didn't know one the most famous names from the past.
> oh and the Robbo piece isn't londons oldest tag but probably one of the oldest surviving pieces. Banksy was a dick to go over it but him and Robbo seem to have done quite nicely out of the publicity.


 
yeah, i read that story about banksy meeting robbo. tbf, it just makes robbo sound like a dickhead


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 21, 2010)

If someone smacked me because I hadn't heard of them I'd want to tattoo my tag on their fucking forehead.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> there's more to it than that, Robbo punched Banksy at a party a few years ago because when introduced Banksy said he hadn't heard of him, which is pretty stupid of him as Robbo is built like a brick shithouse.



This the reason why Banksy travels with bodyguards now? Scared little prick throwing his weight around whilst hiding behind muscle. (is what I've heard)


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 21, 2010)

Gromit said:


> This the reason why Banksy travels with bodyguards now? Scared little prick throwing his weight around whilst hiding behind muscle. (is what I've heard)


 
throwing his weight around?  enlighten me.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

Gromit said:


> This the reason why Banksy travels with bodyguards now? Scared little prick throwing his weight around whilst hiding behind muscle. (is what I've heard)


 
or people to protect him from jump up dickheads who want to have a pop for no good reason


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> or people to protect him from jump up dickheads who want to have a pop for no good reason



well said.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> yeah, i read that story about banksy meeting robbo. tbf, it just makes robbo sound like a dickhead



It is a story and like most has two sides. I liked the punch line (ha ha) about not forgetting him.


----------



## plurker (Nov 22, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> and Robbo seem to have done quite nicely out of the publicity.


 
innit - off the back of the spat I saw Robbo recently had a show at the PureEvil gallery in (where else but) Shoreditch


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 23, 2010)

Banksy hits Number 10


----------



## Corax (Nov 24, 2010)

My local council are idiots:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-11827202



> A mural on a Southampton garden wall believed to be by street artist Banksy - after it suddenly appeared on his website - has been painted over.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 15, 2011)

Robbo had an accident & has been in a coma for a couple of weeks.

Thoughts to his family.


----------



## WWWeed (Apr 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> My local council are idiots:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-11827202


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2011)

0121 do-one?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2011)

.


----------



## pk (Apr 15, 2011)

I like his stuff, always did. Wish I knew how much his stuff would end up costing when I lived in East London in the late nineties though, I'd have angle grinded my way to a fortune nicking it...


----------



## Cloud (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah I like his stuff, it's mentally challenging, not just a picture. Makes you think, a statement. 

If he has become rich from it then I don't think it's a bad thing. If the establisment think he's great now then he needs to step it up and become more challenging. 

All his work has a pretty good social message.


----------



## strung out (Apr 16, 2011)

i hope he gets better soon


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 16, 2011)

Me!  a sell out snob...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 16, 2011)

that would sell i heard that banksy checks to see which one are his or not...


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 16, 2011)

pk said:


> I like his stuff, always did. Wish I knew how much his stuff would end up costing when I lived in East London in the late nineties though, I'd have angle grinded my way to a fortune nicking it...



Some friends of mine are £28,000 better off thanks to Banksy and an angle-grinder!


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok, I admit it, some of his New York 'residencey' stuff has been entertaining.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

That truck is brilliant.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 12, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> City.



fuck him then


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 12, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Some friends of mine are £28,000 better off thanks to Banksy and an angle-grinder!


I think we have the same friends.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't, he's one of the greatest artists the UK has ever produced.


----------



## mog1976 (Oct 13, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Maybe he is. But if he slags Rolf Harris he'll have to Doctor Do One.


I think thats wot got rolf in trouble​


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 13, 2013)

editor said:


> That truck is brilliant.



Yes I think so too, saw it on Facebook this morning 

I like Banksy.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 14, 2013)

> Writing on his website he said: "Yesterday I set up a stall in the park selling 100% authentic original signed Banksy canvases. For $60 [£38] each."
> Accompanying these brief words, the elusive artist also released a two-and-a-half minute video showing an elderly man selling what appears to be imitations of his work from a market stall but are in fact genuine Banksy canvases. While the day's takings were only $420 (£263), the valuation of the small to medium-sized canvases that were sold is estimated to be in the region of £140,000. Guardian


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 21, 2013)

I think a much better way to use any energy that would be spent hating Banksy would be to get out and support art / artists you actually _do _like. did you ever think of that?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think a much better way to use any energy that would be spent hating Banksy would be to get out and support art / artists you actually _do _like. did you ever think of that?


 
If hatred used anything like the energy they say it does I would be a lot slimmer.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 21, 2013)

The New York stuff was the first time I've really liked anything he did. There used to be a few on walls around here but they've all been nicked.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Nov 21, 2013)

8ball said:


> If hatred used anything like the energy they say it does I would be a lot slimmer.



I think you're taking the word energy a bit too literally in that context then! It's more of a concept.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think you're taking the word energy a bit too literally in that context then! It's more of a concept.


 
 Deepak Chopra thread	------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 21, 2013)

8ball said:


> If hatred used anything like the energy they say it does I would be a lot slimmer.


And probably be called pool_cue


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 7, 2014)

Banksy Girl With Red Balloon Removed From Liverpool Street Wall* *
*




*
Artlyst


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

"Wanted to help preserve it"





> *A Banksy artwork has been removed from the side of a building in Nottingham and sold to a collector.*
> The mural, which depicts a girl hula-hooping with a bicycle tyre, appeared on a residential street in October.
> The "slab of brick" was seen being cut from the wall in Rothesay Avenue from about 05:00 GMT.
> Gallery owner John Brandler told the BBC he paid a "six-figure sum" for the piece, and wanted to help preserve it, as well as put it on display.












						Banksy: Hula-hooping girl removed and sold for 'six figures'
					

The "slab of brick" was removed from the side of a beauty salon in the early hours.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2021)

I preferred him when he was on Art Attack.


----------

